# Yum! Who want's pancakes!?



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

.....ok, their leather. So use a lot of butter, and syrup, and you'll never know the difference.

Both are from Simply Rugged.

http://www.simplyrugged.com/store/index.html

Rob is an awesome guy.

Loops- 1 3/4 max. (3) slots. 
10 oz. steer shoulder. Unlined (who needs that anyways...)
These two are base models, you can gettum fancied, up with options and extra's etc... 
Both shroud the hammer well and protect the gun from snags and poking.

The larger one for the Alaskan bear-gun is a 'Sourdough' pancake and is model specific. 
You can also get straps for IWB. 
Strong side and cross-draw it hides super well under a t-shirt (I aint big by any stretch, this gun is), presents well and true, reholsters good too- not as good as a hanging holster but, darn good for a pancake. 
It passes the inverted 1G test and won't fall out even when shaken. You really gotta snap it upside down to get it to fall out. Nice piece. :smt023

The little one for the burner is a J-frame Smith (up to 3") / Taurus small frame 'Silver Dollar' pancake. 
It disapears under a t-shirt and makes the 21 oz. too-heavy-for-a-small-ankle 
.357 mag 605 Taurus totally disapear. Even open carry it's goes unnoticed for the most part. The extra snout helps hold it tight and is unobtrusive. 
Same as above for straps, draw, R/H, shake test etc. I'm suprised how well it fits this snubby and hides yet can be used for several guns. You can hide the little 5-shot, full house .357 mag in plain sight, and that's a good thing. 
It goes with me everywhere. Even in my pack when cycling or dirt-biking.

Just gottum last week- already scratched up the little one . A little neutral shoe polish fixes it right up. If they get wet, which they will in the field, a little oilve oil on them before they dry out and you are good to go.

Price was right too...:smt033

Made with pride in Alaska- :smt1099

Yuuuum-yum. :mrgreen:


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Looks nice to me:smt023


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

*big badaboom*

Thank you sir!

They be serving me well indoors tearing up SEB's and doing drills. (my coach just rolls his eyes, keeps telling me to get a slide-gun. NEVER!)

It's pretty funny how that hunk of a bear gun goes bye-bye.... if this was a shall-issue state, I'd be even more well endowed.

:mrgreen:


----------

